
6 absolutely free tools you should definitely use if you are a startup - prasanjitdas
https://blog.gridle.io/6-absolutely-free-tools-you-should-definitely-use-if-you-are-a-startup-481e2f82bb4f
======
oxguy3
That "Gimpshop" site looks skeevy as hell; why not just download GIMP from
their official website?
[https://www.gimp.org/downloads/](https://www.gimp.org/downloads/)

~~~
lucideer
The gridle blogpost looks similarly skeevy tbh: "If you're a clever startup"
you'll have pirated Adobe Photoshop? Really?

------
pascalxus
Good List. I knew it was only a matter of time before the privacy policy
generator was built.

